# Defender 1300 - Changing Buttstock



## chills (Jul 21, 2004)

I purchased a Winchester 1300 Defender several years ago. When I bought it, it came with a pistol grip, I recently decided to change it to the full stock (synthetic). It came in the mail today and is the correct part number but doesn't quite fit properly. It is cut perfectly where the stock meets the receiver except the bolt collar (plastic surrounding bolt hole) protrudes beyond the end of the buttstock. It looks as if this collar is suppossed to mate with a similar sized hole on the receiver however there is none, only the bolt hole. I could probably file down the collar to fit but I don't really want to do that is there is a better way. Any help or suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks.....


----------



## Waterfowlerguy (Mar 4, 2004)

Check back with winchester and provide them with the serial number of the gun and the part number of the stock. There may be variations in the model over the years.


----------



## chills (Jul 21, 2004)

I checked with Winchester and they did not have an answer for me. I just took out the Dremel tool and shaved away part of the bolt collar. Probably not the recommended solution but it worked perfectly for me......


----------

